# Sketchy landlord utility situation?



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

Moved into a great bungalow apartment where I have to pay 50% of utilities on a 1 year lease. I learned that basement tenants are paying month to month and don't contribute to utilities. I also learned that a few of the rooms don't have forced air, so they use portable radiators in the winter. I am concerned that they don't care about energy conservation, running toilets etc and that I am going to be financially subsidizing their waste. The basement tenants are already complaining that I don't run the AC enough. In addition, their are two tenants in the basement, the landlord wants four. If this becomes the case, there will be greater utility usage and financial pressure on me. 

I understand it is my problem for lack of due diligence, for not recognizing this when I signed the lease. I am now thinking about what I should do when the lease comes up. How would you play this? Thanks!


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Confront the landlord with the facts. Tell the landlord that you don't want to subsidize other people's heating bills!
Show him/her what you know, and suggest a reasonable rate based on these facts. Get a copy/estimate of the utilities (especially in the winter months if possible), and show the landlord your numbers. If they don't like it...then move (...in the worst case scenario - you'll need to wait a year, I guess). Based on my experience when I was renting - you are wise to know and act on this before the winter months set in.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Have you ever read a utility bill?

Usage is usually the smallest portion of it. It's all the extra fees and levies they put on it. Just to give you an example, electricity at 10 cents/kilowatt (and that's high for Canada) means you can run a 100W bulb for 10 hours straight for 10 cents. Us usage is the least of your worries...

That being said, talk to your landlord.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

dubmac said:


> Confront the landlord with the facts. Tell the landlord that you don't want to subsidize other people's heating bills!
> Show him/her what you know, and suggest a reasonable rate based on these facts. Get a copy/estimate of the utilities (especially in the winter months if possible), and show the landlord your numbers. If they don't like it...then move (...in the worst case scenario - you'll need to wait a year, I guess). Based on my experience when I was renting - *you are wise to know and act on this before the winter months set in*.


 ... +1 = Plan B in case your landlord tells you tough luck, you signed the lease. Adding 2 more tenants in the basement (and is it legal?) is definitely going to increase the utility costs, effectively immediately with water and hydro.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Just a Guy said:


> Have you ever read a utility bill?
> 
> Usage is usually the smallest portion of it. It's all the extra fees and levies they put on it. Just to give you an example, electricity at 10 cents/kilowatt (and that's high for Canada) means you can run a 100W bulb for 10 hours straight for 10 cents. Us usage is the least of your worries...
> 
> That being said, talk to your landlord.



The cheapest rate (middle of the night) in Ontario is over $0.10/kWh, to $0.18/kWh during "prime" periods.
Since residential rates in Ontario never get down to $0.10, I'm not sure that you can claim it is a high estimate for Canada as a whole.

A single space heater drawing 1.5kW, (1500W) will be $0.15-0.30/hr. Which comes out to $4.50-$9.00/month for every hour a day it is running, in basements they can run a LOT, AC can also get quite bad.
If they're running several space heaters, it quickly adds up.

As far as your obligation, it depends on the province and the lease. The rest is my opinion and not legal advice.
However there are a few things to consider.

1. You have to live in close proximity to the basement tenants, you might not want to make enemies.
2. If it's too uncomfortable for people, the landlord will have to replace tenants, which is a bit of hassle he should avoid.
3. Unless the utilities agreement says otherwise, you only agreed to the number of basements in place, or likely in place at the time of signing. If he did renos and added 2 rooms, you obviously didn't agree to cover their utilities too.
4. The tenant laws likely don't mandate AC and a max temperature, and your lease likely doesn't saw what temp you'll keep. Set the thermostat where you think it's reasonable, if at all. 
5. Getting nasty can backfire.

I would renegotiate the lease now, or plan to leave.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

The conditions in place when you signed the lease can dictate what you can demand. So if there were only 2 tenants then, you can claim that extra tenants changes the terms of your lease. This varies by jurisdiction. VMMV but check with the provincial tenant rights authority.


----------

